# List Of Motorcycles Owned



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Since 1972 in roughly chronological order...

Puch Maxi 49cc

BSA M21 1950`s 600 SV with plunger frame and telescopic forks plus AA sidecar (what a jump from the Puch







)

Norman B4 Sport, 250cc Villiers 2T two stroke twin

Norman B4 as above but a basket case

James 125 can`t remember what model,never managed to get it running









Honda ST50 (DAX) (I want another or a 70)

Greeves Challenger 250cc 2 stroke single MX bike off road *Bl**dy Loud!! *

KMW Dneiper MT9 650cc flat twin plus military sidecar(my only new bike)

CZ175 Sport

Honda TL125

Honda CD175

Honda C70

Suzuki GT500

IMW Ural M66 solo 650cc flat twin

IMW Ural M66 plus Busmar double adult sidecar

KMW Dneiper MT9 solo

Kawasaki A1 Samurai 250cc

AJS model 16(I think) 350cc

Yamaha DT175

Yamaha YDS 6 (I think







) 250cc 2 stroke twin

MZTS250 Supa 5

BSA M21 1946 with girder forks and a ridged frame

BMW R80

Kawasaki KH250

Yamaha DT175 (another one)

MZ TS125

Suzuki GN250

There may be others I`ve forgotten will post if I remember


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Just remembered a couple more I`ve owned....

BSA B40 ex-WD 350cc (with a red tank etc, black frame and chrome mudguards)

Enfield India Bullet 350, (with red frame, red and chrome petrol tank and chrome mudguards)


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Honda Express moped


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Kawasaki AR125 with Micron pipe
















Cagiva Mito 125 Evo

Aprilia RS125

Kawasaki ER500

Honda CR250

Beta 125 Trials bike

Laverda RGS1000

Laverda Jota

Royal Enfield 500 Bullet ES Deluxe

Yamaha XT600 Supermoto wheels,race can,loads of carbon extras.

Yamaha XT600 older version.

Aprilia RS250

MV Agusta 350S Elletronica

BMW R11000RS SE

There may be more


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Most recent last...

1972 Honda 250 cant remember model number

1980 Honda 125

1982 Yamaha RD200

1980 BSA M20 500 SV (1939)

1980 Ariel Colt 200 OHV (1954)

1984 BSA V-twin 1000 SV (1927)

1984 Kawasaki KH250

1984 BSA 250 SV (1927)

1986 BSA M20 500 SV (1941)

1986 Matchless WD G3L 350 OHV (1944)

1986 Ariel Model B 557 SV (1930)

1986 BSA Blue Star 350 OHV (1935)

1988 Moto Guzzi V50 Monza 500 twin (1978)

1988 BSA V-twin 1000 SV (1927)

1993 Indian WD 741B 500 SV (1944)

1993 Sunbeam Model 9 500 OHV (1930)

1993 Ariel Model G Special 500 OHV (1930) <-- should never had got rid of this









*1997 Ariel Model 4F (SQ4) 600 OHC (1935)

*2000 Ariel Model 4F (SQ4) 600 OHC (1935)

*2002 Matchless Silver Hawk 600 OHC (1935)

*2005 Triumph Tiger 80 350 OHV (1937)

* = still have
























Paul


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

A small list compared Paul's and Mac









Suzuki AP50

Honda 175









Honda CB250 J

Suzuki GS550

Suzuki GS750

Then a break for a 20 years









Triumph Speed Triple (original single headlight)

Triumph Daytona 955i (my current bike)










Mike


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

"between machines" for the last 5 years ( thanks 710!)

Mine in order as well as I remember.

Phillips Gadabout moped

Excelsior Consort 98cc 2 speed

BSA Bantams several and varied

Honda CB160 (passed test on this)

BSA B33

BSA Gold Star

Honda CB 250

Honda CB 400 (twin)

Velocette Venom Thruxton

Honda CG 125

Honda CBX 1000 6 cylinder

Aerial Leader (hated it & destroyed with my own hammer)

Panther 600 single ( without sidecar)

Regrets?? yes...not keeping Gold Star and Venom Thruxton

What would I buy now if she would let me .... Indian Enfield 500 .

Roger


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Roger said:


> Panther 600 single ( without sidecar)
> 
> 
> 
> ...

















Always fancied one of these...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Silver Hawk said:


> Roger said:
> 
> 
> > Panther 600 single ( without sidecar)
> ...


So have I









Rode one once,thump, _thump!_, _Thump!!_,* Thump!!!*


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

> Always fancied one of these...


Make sure that you have the knack with the valve-lifting arrangement or you will Aviate!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roger said:


> > Â Always fancied one of these...
> 
> 
> Make sure that you have the knack with the valve-lifting arrangement or you will Aviate!
> ...


I remember that on my M21 starting was such fun, valve lifter, easing over compression, setting the ignition advance just right, tickling the carb (note these are not in the right order, its been a long time) had to learn all this after ridding a Puch Maxi









Oh my poor ankle


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I am too tired to remember them all but will have a go









FS1E - No gay boy SS50 for me.









KH250 - Bought it because it smelled nice.

CBX550

CBX750









CX500









NX650 Dominator

XTZ750 Tenere

CBR1000

XJR1200























GTR1000 x 4









My current bike is *****, it is a kawsaki GT550 that I bought at 4am in the morning whilst "in drink" idly looking at Ebay, god knows what got into my head then. It is the most boring bike ever built, the only bike I've fallen asleep on, dependable but dreary. I hope to have another GTR1000 shortly, I am looking at one on Ebay and viewing it tomorrow in Burnley


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Right who knows the current law on bike licences?

I passed my car test in '83. Have not got a bike licence.

Can I get a 125 and ride it on L's or do I have to do some tests 1st?

I'm seriously thinking about biking again. It's been 22 years but why not?


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Nice one PG









Not sure about the laws now,but have a look at the DVLA site it must give some info


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

H Been there and it's as clear as mud Alex!

I'm gonna pop into my local bike shop and ask. Don't know what to start with though, Jase you still got the Express?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

BTW anyone done the National Rally?

24 hours belting round the countryside trying to get to as many check points as possible making sure to do no more then 500 and no less then 495 miles total, I gather they have no raised this but not sure how much









Great but exhausting fun







bl**dy dog tired after 24 hours
















I did it in 88 on a BMWR80 and in 89 on a KH250, it was was much easier on the Kawasaki









I did with a mate who was a real serious biker who`s favourite hobby was looking at Ordinance Survey maps to find tracks a goat would have trouble with and riding them









On both years he rode an ex army Can Am Bombadier 250 trails, I couldn`t keep up with him try as I might









I gather one year another friend on a Kawasaki 750- 4 also couldn`t keep up with the guy, he wasn`t reckless, just very, very good and quick









Anyway I managed to win `Special Gold` both years


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> army Can Am Bombadier 250 trails
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That brings back memories, I used to look after a handful of these for a Bomb disposal unit.

Used to have great fun "road" testing them after a service.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pg tips said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > army Can Am Bombadier 250 trails
> ...


I liked it, but if memory serves me well the clutch was really heavy, made my wrist ache after 1/2 hour *Ouch!!*


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I seem to remember that as well, and the kick start was quite hard to get right.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pg tips said:


> I seem to remember that as well, and the kick start was quite hard to get right.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now consider my mate doing the National Rally over 24 hours on one
















One of the things that amused me doing the rally with him was whenever we came to a check point even in the middle of the night, all these other bikers used to come out and admire it, tatty army green lump that it was, ignoring all sorts of other flasher bikes


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

pg tips said:


> H Been there and it's as clear as mud Alex!
> 
> I'm gonna pop into my local bike shop and ask. Don't know what to start with though, Jase you still got the Express?
> 
> ...


Might be better calling a training school,they will know


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Ill stick to cars thanks.....Your not selling this bike thing as much fun...Also how many bees have you lot eaten?


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

It is fun honest







Bees normally dissapear up their own backsides when they hit my lid


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

AlexR said:


> It is fun honest
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Personally I try to avoid them, _live and let live_, excuse me while I get into the Lotus position and go all Zen Buddist _`OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!!!!!!`_


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> Personally I try to avoid them, live and let live, excuse me while I get into the Lotus position and go all Zen Buddist `OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!!!


I think we would get on great Mac









I would rather crash my car than hit a rabbit If I could


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jasonm said:


> > Personally I try to avoid them, live and let live, excuse me while I get into the Lotus position and go all Zen Buddist `OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!!!
> 
> 
> I think we would get on great Mac
> ...


That nearly happened to me on the way to work a couple of nights ago with two birds







( thats the feathered variety)









Caroline insists I say that it can take up to ten minutes when I get home in the rain whilest I clear all the snails and worms etc off my drive before I put the car away









Totally wacked out loony tunes me


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> AlexR said:
> 
> 
> > It is fun honest
> ...


How the funk do you avoid a small flying insect when riding


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Beat me to it


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Have we made up a new game?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

AlexR said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > AlexR said:
> ...


The same way you avoid getting wet in the pouring rain you use _*The Force*_ and imagine a clear path in front of you





































Can you believe there are those that say I`m not just out of my tree but no where near a forest


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)




----------

